# Sedation



## Jennifer1013 (Jan 12, 2009)

Is nitrous oxide conscious sedation? I have a doctor who used this for sedation for an I & D of a pilonidal cyst. I wasn't sure if this is billed within the level or considered moderate sedation. Thanks


----------



## CWare1124 (Feb 2, 2009)

*Conscious Sedation Re-question*



Jennifer1013 said:


> Is nitrous oxide conscious sedation? I have a doctor who used this for sedation for an I & D of a pilonidal cyst. I wasn't sure if this is billed within the level or considered moderate sedation. Thanks



I have this same question along with several others. Primarily, if a nurse guides the administration of the nitrous oxide, is that payable?


----------



## ptrautner (Feb 5, 2009)

i have never seen moderate/conscious sedation used for and I & D.  That would be new, our docs typically use a local.


----------

